# PM Requirement



## Hippoman (Sep 6, 2018)

Is the requirement for noobs to be able to PM people 10 posts (creating a thread like this) or 10 comments (aka replies)? Sorry if I am confusing stuff, I am a noob to GBATemp and don't use non-Reddit forums. Thanks!


----------



## ry755 (Sep 6, 2018)

You just need 10 posts, whether it's commenting on an existing thread or creating a new thread


----------



## Hippoman (Sep 6, 2018)

OK, thanks.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 6, 2018)

No problem. Welcome to GBAtemp btw!


----------



## Hippoman (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks. I joined your discord server by the way :^)


----------



## ry755 (Sep 6, 2018)

Haha thanks


----------



## Hippoman (Sep 6, 2018)

Will I get banned/suspended if I make low quality comments but still not doubleposting just to hit the PM threshold? Not doing this btw im just curious.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 6, 2018)

As long as you're not trolling or anything I think it'll be fine. Also just curious why are you trying to PM now?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hippoman said:


> Will I get banned/suspended if I make low quality comments but still not doubleposting just to hit the PM threshold? Not doing this btw im just curious.


Generally it's seen as more acceptable to do so in the introductions section, unless you're actually generating useful discussion in threads you're commenting in


----------



## Hippoman (Sep 6, 2018)

Long story short when I registered I said I was 38 but I'm a lot younger than 38. I need to PM an Admin to fix my b-day.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 6, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Generally it's seen as more acceptable to do so in the introductions section, unless you're actually generating useful discussion in threads you're commenting in


But posts don't count in the introductions section right?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2018)

Hippoman said:


> Will I get banned/suspended if I make low quality comments but still not doubleposting just to hit the PM threshold? Not doing this btw im just curious.


I say just contribute to ongoing discussions with good posts and you will get rid of the limitations in no time.

Welcome to GBAtemp btw


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh good job lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ry755 said:


> But posts don't count in the introductions section right?


Don't they? It'd be kind of stupid if they didn't, I always thought the only section they don't count is the EoF


----------



## Hippoman (Sep 6, 2018)

Wow thanks Vins  BTW Insanity what is EoF?


----------



## ry755 (Sep 6, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Don't they? It'd be kind of stupid if they didn't, I always thought the only section they don't count is the EoF


Not sure, I just thought I read somewhere that they don't count. Could be wrong though.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 6, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Not sure, I just thought I read somewhere that they don't count. Could be wrong though.


Hm. You were right, interesting. Either way, you have a welcome thread there now @Hippoman lol

@Costello is there a good reason that introduction posts don't count towards the post counter? I'd think that would be a good and non-spammy way to get used to the forum and build up towards PM capability


----------



## ry755 (Sep 6, 2018)

EoF is the Edge of the Forum. It's basically where all the shitposts go


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hippoman said:


> Wow thanks Vins  BTW Insanity what is EoF?


A lawless region that I don't think you're ready for. You really have to try to get there, there aren't any immediate links. Get used to the rest of the site first before you try to mess around with the Edge of the Forum


----------



## Hippoman (Sep 6, 2018)

Wow ok. Sounds like basically all of Reddit lol. Thanks everyone for welcoming me into the community!
I do have to fix my PFP and go to bed soon though. Also, if any of you see me online later: it isn't that I lied to you, it's just that I failed.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2018)

Hippoman said:


> Wow ok. Sounds like basically all of Reddit lol. Thanks everyone for welcoming me into the community!
> I do have to fix my PFP and go to bed soon though. Also, if any of you see me online later: it isn't that I lied to you, it's just that I failed.


Don't feel down yet!

1 more post and you will be able to post PMs


----------



## Hippoman (Sep 6, 2018)

Is the requirement for noobs to be able to PM people 10 posts (creating a thread like this) or 10 comments (aka replies)? Sorry if I am confusing stuff, I am a noob to GBATemp and don't use non-Reddit forums. Thanks!


----------



## zoogie (Sep 6, 2018)

If noobs were required to make 10 threads I think I would die.


----------



## Hippoman (Sep 6, 2018)

ya yeet now i can pm an admin


----------



## Chary (Sep 6, 2018)

Hippoman said:


> Long story short when I registered I said I was 38 but I'm a lot younger than 38. I need to PM an Admin to fix my b-day.


PM me what date you want set and I can fix it btw. 

I think intros don't count towards posts because, well, there's a lot of casual talk here that's sort of offtopic, like the EOF.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 6, 2018)

Chary said:


> PM me what date you want set and I can fix it btw.
> 
> I think intros don't count towards posts because, well, there's a lot of casual talk here that's sort of offtopic, like the EOF.


I dunno why casual talk shouldn't count, I guess, so long as it's not malicious


----------



## daxtsu (Sep 6, 2018)

If I had to guess why posts in here don't count, it's possibly spam bots. They could build up their 10 posts quickly and begin PMing people and spamming links everywhere else. I'm not sure how contained/restricted new member accounts are though, and won't find out (since alt accounts aren't permitted).


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 6, 2018)

daxtsu said:


> If I had to guess why posts in here don't count, it's possibly spam bots. They could build up their 10 posts quickly and begin PMing people and spamming links everywhere else. I'm not sure how contained/restricted new member accounts are though, and won't find out (since alt accounts aren't permitted).


There's virtually no restrictions, you can post anywhere except the trading forum


----------



## Seriel (Sep 6, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> @Costello is there a good reason that introduction posts don't count towards the post counter? I'd think that would be a good and non-spammy way to get used to the forum and build up towards PM capability


I'm not an expert on how things work here (So believe a Staff member over me, I'm just guessing), but we didnt have them count on a forum I used to moderate because people would just go through all new introduction threads and post "Welcome! " with tiny variations in each one and rack up the posts.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 6, 2018)

Seriel said:


> I'm not an expert on how things work here (So believe a Staff member over me, I'm just guessing), but we didnt have them count on a forum I used to moderate because people would just go through all new introduction threads and post "Welcome! " with tiny variations in each one and rack up the posts.


Well that would count as spam and could be moderated as such, at least from how I see it


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 6, 2018)

The 10 post count requirement was put in to prevent spambots and angsty banned meme kiddos from ruining this place.
This happened after an incident with a certain member who repeatedly abused site functions and harassed a developer before getting banned and going on a rampage against the site.

As suggested by a lot here, just participate with on going discussions.
10 posts is something you'll get really quickly!


----------



## zoogie (Sep 7, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> The 10 post count requirement was put in to prevent spambots and angsty banned meme kiddos from ruining this place.
> This happened after an incident with a *certain member who repeatedly abused site functions* and harassed a developer before getting banned and going on a rampage against the site.
> 
> As suggested by a lot here, just participate with on going discussions.
> 10 posts is something you'll get really quickly!


I'm gonna like this post just for the irony.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> The 10 post count requirement was put in to prevent spambots and angsty banned meme kiddos from ruining this place.
> This happened after an incident with a certain member who repeatedly abused site functions and harassed a developer before getting banned and going on a rampage against the site.
> 
> As suggested by a lot here, just participate with on going discussions.
> 10 posts is something you'll get really quickly!


There were many like that.
Ironically they will then spread stuff like "GBAtemp is the most cancerous community", riiiiiight, probably because *you* were the cause of it


----------

